# What do you think of Clinton Anderson's performance horses??



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

I personally really find their bodies attractive, except the third one.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't understand this thread. Are you looking to buy a horse and these are some of interest or are you looking to bash a sales ad?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

The thing about Clinton is not only are you paying for a horse with incredible bloodlines and ability, you're paying for his method, and his name.

Honestly? I work for a cutting training and we've sold horses for that much on a regular basis. Just sold a three year old for 20k last week. I don't think these horses are outrageously priced. They're about what I would expect from him. If anything I almost tend to think the yearlings and two year olds are more expensive than some of the broke ones. You don't know what they'll do, so all you see is promise. If they do well, the price goes up. If they don't, the price goes down.

I love "Huey". I'd kill for a Smart Like Juice colt like him.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice horses.
Personally, I have no problem with the price. These horses are bred for a purpose. Probably not going to be purchased for your average recreational rider but that isn't the intended market anyway.
Anyway you look at it you have to appreciate a pretty face!


----------



## Raven13 (Apr 12, 2013)

Personally I think that it is crazy to pay $15,000-20,000 on a yearling that is unproven/untrained in anything other than how to be a good citizen. Besides there is no guarantee that those horses will stay good citizens with their new owners. They're horses....they're going to push you and test you and if you can't prove yourself as their leader, then all that fancy training and big name goes right out the window....along with a big chunk of your money. 

Grant it, the prices are so high because you're paying for the name too. Not bashing Clinton, in fact I do like a lot of his methods, just simply saying he's made a name for himself and now you have to pay for it. That and the horses may have some pretty nice pedigrees which you're also paying for (I don't know how good the pedigrees are because I don't look at pedigree...I could care less for the most part, I like to look at the individual horse).


As far as what I think of the horses themselves?

They're very nice looking animals that seem like whoever gets them will be very happy with them, speaking of their potential performance of course. 
Conformation wise they each have their own little faults, nothing major...but no horse is perfect, so meh...I like 'em.

....not so sure this question belongs in the conformation thread though :?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Huey is just adorable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

You are paying for pedigree, brand name and future potential. I, personally, wouldn't pay that for a yearling, but they are bred to the hilt and in the right hands and training could well make that purchase price back plus some.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

You are also paying for the sires and dams prior performance records. If it hasn't performed (like many breeding stock) and proven itself then it's value is decreased tenfold. Papers are just papers - and can look good going back a few generations, but performance speaks for itself.

I've heard of yearlings to STELLAR performance sires selling that high plus.

Plus it's not your average joe buying these horses, CA wants them to go into top performance homes, his name is on these animals.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

^ Exactly.

People in the top caliber of horses pay this and ask this price all the time. First thing that happened when I walked into work, I started handling the yearlings, and my boss said "Don't let them get hurt. I could sell him right now for thirty thousand."

Would I be looking for a horse in that price range? Hell no! However, it happens a lot with horses in that high level.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow.... the horses look nice alright, for wee ones, not that I understand western breeds too much, but saying $15 000 are too much for a nice youngling, look at European sales, where top GP showjumper and dressage stallion foals are on sale.. 8 month old filly or colt by Totilas (previously known as Moorlands Totilas) was sold for about 240 000 euro... when all you have is the breeding and a healthy foal that shows a big trot which it inherited from the parents... you don't know how easy it will be to train, you don't know if you can keep it safe and healthy till its ridable, and you don't know if it will win any of its performances to bring you back some of the money... 
obviously, such purchases are not for those with small pockets, but all of the so called expensive horses, for some it might be even $1000 is too much to pay for a horse, for some only $1 000 000 will be too much.... 

Sorry to go off topic, as I cannot comment much on the horses apart from that they look like nice wee horses, I bought my own horse for just about $800, a 3yr old colt, untrained, with one eye, some conformation faults, very skinny.... I don't think I paid a penny too much... He is a fantastic horse.. Each horse is fantastic in its own way, for mine I had to pay for the 3 yrs he ate, plus the price was lowered as he has only one eye... however, add up Taking care of the Mare, the stallion, breeding itself, then taking care of the mare to have a healthy foal, all she eats in the meantime, the time of your workers to keep an eye on her, getting all the vaccines etc, training the foal up to the level it needs to be by the age u sell it, also your name on it, and lots of other factors...


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Love the color of the roan. IMO they are a bit pricey, but that being said I have never paid more than $2500 for a horse (and am too poor to spend anything more anyways!). I would expect to see that price tag on the if they had already been broke by Clinton Anderson, but wasn't really expecting that for a yearling.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I don't understand this thread. Are you looking to buy a horse and these are some of interest or are you looking to bash a sales ad?


No I am not bashing his horses. I specifically said in the first post that when I am ready to buy in the next year I was considering looking at his horses he has for sale.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> The thing about Clinton is not only are you paying for a horse with incredible bloodlines and ability, you're paying for his method, and his name.
> 
> Honestly? I work for a cutting training and we've sold horses for that much on a regular basis. Just sold a three year old for 20k last week. I don't think these horses are outrageously priced. They're about what I would expect from him. If anything I almost tend to think the yearlings and two year olds are more expensive than some of the broke ones. You don't know what they'll do, so all you see is promise. If they do well, the price goes up. If they don't, the price goes down.
> 
> I love "Huey". I'd kill for a Smart Like Juice colt like him.


I like "Huey", too. I'd make him into an English Sports Horse. I totally agree--you're paying for the method, but I think you both put very good horses out there, he puts out great beginner horses. $15K is less than a hospital stay.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol would you really make him a Sports Horse Corporal...?

Don't get me wrong I think he would be adorable doing that but that's a lot of big time cow horse breeding to waste imo.

That being said though I have a Lean With Me baby out of a Doc Tom Tucker mare who doesn't even do any reining or cow work anymore...So who am I to talk? Lol!


----------

